# new to me 5000 CS quattro turbo



## danfromsyr (Mar 28, 2002)

Hi all I've been a long time VW (MKI&MKII) hobbiest, and just picked up an 1987 5000 turbo quattro. (some deer damage to the DS hood&headlight)
it has under 100K and i'm now the 3rd owner, lived a cushy life in DC 1st. now it will get to play in heavy upstate NY snow (we get record snowfalls most years) 
anything you can tell me or insight into an 87 5000's quirks or what best to use with it. 
Thanks for any insights.
Dan stevens
Syracuse NY 
1987 5000 Turbo Quattro.,


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*So much to tell, there are several sites with tons of good info*

Checkout these sites for great info:
http://www.audifans.com 
http://www.audiworld.com/forum/v8.html
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/....html 
Barry
'87 5000s Avant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: new to me 5000 CS quattro turbo (danfromsyr)*

Dan,
I have a good set of lights I'm taking off a '91 200Qt20V that have stoneguard on them. Also have a hood.
Check my website for garage sale/parts and also for the economical chipkit and other upgrade kits.
Cheers!
Ben [email protected]
http://ben_swann.homestead.com/myaudi.html
http://ben_swann.homestead.com/GarageSale.html


----------

